# Feint Whispers: The Burning Plague



## tjasamcarl (Aug 15, 2002)

Four newcomers find themselves at the center of this verbal inferno. Though their backgrounds, motives, and appearances vary widely, Jericho Ibn Al-Sufaed, Whitney DellNoir, Ardoss T’Rok, and Brother Bhartus Tharden smell the same thing in the troubled air of this remote community: opportunity.

   The talk revolves around the mysterious outbreak of plague amongst the miners four months ago. This disease, which has turned into a veritable epidemic for Duvik's Pass, has ruined not just the bodies of the miners, but also the fortunes of a town that had once held such great potential. Blame for this state of affairs is evenly distributed; some blame outsides, notably the kobold tribes that have raided into and fought for control of the mines for years, while others hold to a theory, popular in this city where adherents to the Northern Church are dominate, that the gods have punished Duvik's Pass for not being more aggressive in converting neighboring Southern settlements to the true faith.

   The tumult comes to a sudden halt when Sir Whiteclove, Sheriff of Duvik's Pass, calls for silence from the center of the crowd. Surrounding him are other town notables, such as the wealthy merchant Stefan Doverspeak and Father Samual, resident priest of the All Father. The sheriff's voice is booming:

"Hear me!! Any who would dare brave the mines to discover the source of this cursed disease, step forward and declare your intentions now!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 15, 2002)

_Jericho smirks widely..._

"Looks like you are looking for a hero..." he shouts and steps forward.

_Jericho glances at the gawkers..._

"Looks like you are stuck with what you can get... and I have nothing better to do.  You need a sword, I am your man."

_*This is the best part of the job...*_


----------



## Krug (Aug 15, 2002)

_Ah... why not. Mines... they'd need a dwarf._

Bhartus shoved aside the others and said proudly.

"Bhartus, clegry of Moradin, will take up that challenge! You'll need a dwarf in those mines, that's for sure, else you'd be running into every kind of disaster!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 15, 2002)

Whitney raises her hand, pushing her reading glasses up on her nose as she stands. "I am a student of the Art, and well.. I hate to sound mercanary, but I could surely use the money. I seem to be a bit..tapped as a moment." blushes lightly. "There was this halfling and three cards on the coach.." looks embarrased. "Anyway.. as master would say.. lessons are alway there to be learned.. and I am a good if inexpericned wizard. Better at spells than cards I promise." realizes she's babbling and sits back down.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 15, 2002)

*Not quite..*

The sheriff feigns dissapointment; "Surely this can't be it? There must be atleast one more soul with the will to carry him to this town's aid?"


----------



## Razamir (Aug 15, 2002)

Ardoss steps forward and raises an eyebrow at the talkative wizard.

“Ardoss T’Rok”  he says with a slight bow of respect.

“Sheriff, I offer my skills of stealth and my blade....if you will have it.”

Ardoss removes the cowl of his cloak, adjusts his sword belt and looks defiantly at the townsfolk. Almost daring them to comment on his half orc blood.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 15, 2002)

*And so it begins....*

The sheriff betrays a smile at the mix of arrogance and eccentricty that characterizes the prospective heroes. He then order that the crowd be dispersed...

The new party is provided with accomodations and meals for the night, free of charge. The next morning, amid the fresh air of dawn, a guide leads the heroes out towards the sole entrance to the mines, where he quickly departs to leave the to their own devices...

A cool breeze drifts down from the towering peaks of the Serpentcoil Mountains as each party member beholds the entrance to the caverns. The frost-rimed ground is littered with tools, picks, and shovels. A single darkened shaft leads into the depths of the mine ahead. The dirt path beneath its wooden support structure is covered with stone debris, a few pieces of which occasionally glint with the slightest hint of ore. No light issues forth from the tunnel. Burnt-out torches are strewn across the floor, their brackets torn from the shaft walls. Behind you, the worn road leads back through the crags to the valley below. Aside from the quiet whistling of the wind, complete silence fills the small clearing within the mountains.




_Bhartus Tharden: You note that the tunnel's wooden supports appear chipped and torn, as if they were damaged during a battle._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 15, 2002)

_Jericho sniffs the air, then looks at the half-orc..._

"When was the last time you bathed..." he mutters... "not that it matters..."

_*This looks simple enough...*_

"Dwarf, you see anything inside," he draws his bastard sword and hoists his shield to the ready.

_Jericho steps forward and stands at th edge of the entrance..._


----------



## Razamir (Aug 15, 2002)

Ardoss draws his blade and gives it a practice swing. He nods to Jericho.

“I am not a great swordsman but I wish to learn. You wield your blade with confidence. Perhaps I can learn something from you.”

Ardoss steps to the edge of the mines and peers inside, piercing the blackness with his darkvision.

“My eyes function in the dark and my ears are sharp, I will take the lead.”

Ardoss steps forward a few yards into the mines, waiting for the others to follow.


_Mr. Dm... If we get to any doors, bridges, ladders or anything out of the ordinary I will search for traps._


----------



## Krug (Aug 15, 2002)

"The tunnel appears to have seen.. a battle." Bhartus says. 

_He checks to see if he can learn anything else about the battle, how many fought it and who they were._

"Jericho and Adloss should be in front, with mage and I at the back," Bhartus says. He lifted his mace, ever ready, and used his superior vision to check if he could see anything the poor eyes of humankind would not reveal.

Bhartus watched Ardoss carefully. He would not let one of those stand behind him... no sir!


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 15, 2002)

_ Whitney sighs as she picks up a torch to use. _ 

"A moment please, while those of us not graced with excellent sight in the dark helps to fix that?"  pulls out her flint and steel to light any useful torch she can find. "Sorry I don't have the magics to see in darkness yet."


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 16, 2002)

*Further inspection...*

As Whitney's torch comes to life, each member notes that the tunnel is 10 feet tall and 15 feet wide, with picks and shovels strewn across the floor. The mineshaft appears to head north.

Brother Bhartus' closer inspection of the area visible from the entrance reveals that as well as being chipped, the supports are also stained with blood...

Nothing else catches the eye.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 16, 2002)

_ Whitney blanches a bit at the sight of the blood. _
"Well, that definitely eliminates a peaceable solution to be had.. something bad has happened here."


----------



## Krug (Aug 16, 2002)

Bhartus says "Well... we should investigate. I am not sure as to how we can prevent ourselves from getting the disease. My powers will not allow me to cure this disease, as you understand."

"So... shall we step into the depths?"

_{To DM: What do we know about the disease and its symptoms?}_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 17, 2002)

"Yes, let's be on our way" pushes her glasses back up her nose and looks around nervously.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 17, 2002)

The party begins its trek into the mine, noting that the tunnel seems slant downward at a gradual incline.

After walking about 120 feet, the tunnel opens into a small, roughly rectangular chamber. Scattered chunks of silver ore surround an overturned pair of wooden carts. The lower half of what appears to be a human body juts out from beneath one of the cart's edges. It shows no signs of movement. Dried blood is smeared across the northern wall in several places. Exits lead to the west and the east.


----------



## Krug (Aug 17, 2002)

Bhartus steps towards the body and uses a stick or if none, his mace to poke at it from a safe distance... He tries to see if there's any signs of the disease on it. He uses his dwarven skills to deduce what he can from the exits and where they lead to. He also examines the ore to see if he can tell their worth. Might be worth picking up a nugget or two...


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 17, 2002)

_Jericho sniffs the air and looks around his blade at the ready..._

_*Smells like adventure to me...*_

*OOC:* Just staying alert, and ready to act at a given notice


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 17, 2002)

*Corspe and Ore...*

The deceased individual was obviously the victim of foul play, having suffered several puncture wounds to the chest and neck area. 

Bhartus is unable to determine whether or not the body is contagious, or even if it was ever infected with the disease in the first place. The exact value of the ore is also up in the air....

There is no way to determine the destination of either exit...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 17, 2002)

Whitney follows in her spot carefully keeping any eye out. Trying to see any clues or possibly a hint of an attack.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 17, 2002)

*All clear...*

Ardoss' search fails to uncover any traps.


----------



## Krug (Aug 18, 2002)

"Well... some poor fool who fell to the kobold's attacks? Take the ore if you wish. East I'd say. As good a choice as any other," Bhartus says.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 18, 2002)

"Aye, I'm sure that is what happened." keeps a hand close to her weapon and more improtantly her spell compents.


----------



## Krug (Aug 18, 2002)

"Well... east it is, I suppose," the dwarf says, eyeing the Half-Orc. The dwarf gets his light crossbow armed and ready.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 18, 2002)

Whitney nods and pulls the string on her crossbow and returns it to it's place on her pack, but opens her bolt case to be ready as well. "Then let's be gone."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 18, 2002)

_Jericho grunts and starts walking east with a careful gait, eyeing his surroundings as best as he can..._

"Lets go..."


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 18, 2002)

The party enters the eastern tunnel. Everyone notes the gentle downward incline. At the 40 foot mark, the floor suddenly becomes much steeper. A blue glow becomes noticable farther down the tunnel, just as it narrows to a mere 10 feet. 

As the groups continues, Jericho incites a 'click' with one of his steps and the floor suddenly collapses beneath the feet of Whitney and Bhartus, and both tumble into a pit that is, upon further inspection 10ft by 10ft and 20ft deep.

_Bhartus takes 9, Whitney 2_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 18, 2002)

Whitney groans in pain as she rolls off of Bhartus. "Bartus are you okay? I'm sorry I landed on you." picks up her torch and brushes herself off and leans over to check on Bhartus.


----------



## Krug (Aug 18, 2002)

Bhartus clawed at air as the pit opened beneath him. 

"WHAT?" He said, as he fell into the pit. He had the wind knocked out of him and was severely hurt.

_Why didn't it open up on those in front instead?_ Bhartus wondered.

"Help me get out of here, you fools!"

_Bhartus prayed to his god and cast a *Cure Light Wounds*, expending a *Protection From Evil* slot, upon himself._

"Are you all right?" He said to the mage, knowing how weak they were. "Are you in need of healing? But I would wish to reserve our spells..."

Bhartus inspects the pit for other clues.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 18, 2002)

"I was hurt a bit landing on you.. " looks embarrased. "I seemed to have hurt myself here.,' shows the injury she got landing on him (a nasty little bruise on her leg I figure)


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 18, 2002)

*nothing special*

You are unable to determine anything about the pit's construction. It is empty..._I edited the above post..._

_Bhartus regains 6_


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 18, 2002)

_Jericho smirks..._

"Luck must be with me with this day... fortunes smile upon me..."

_Jericho helps Bhartus and Whitney out of the pit... and looks around carefully..._

"Perhaps we should tread much more carefully..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 18, 2002)

"Aye, I would agree with that." dusts off her bottom.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 18, 2002)

*And...*

After having freed its members from the pit trap, the party continues down the path towards the ominous glow. It takes just another 10 feet before you emerge into larger enclave.

This enormous cavern extends upward for atleast 100 feet, climbing high into the bowels of the mountain. Glowing blue-green lichens creep across the rough walls and man-sized stalagmites protruding from the ground in this area, their faint light growing and then diminishing again every few seconds. The illumination occasionally highlights small flecks of silver, which glitter in the face of the great western wall of the cave. Several cables hang down from the edge of a wide hollow within that wall. The hollow penetrates deep into the west face of the cavern and begins 20 feet above where you stand. The air here feels cool and damp...

Everyone excepting Jericho immediatly becomes aware of the kobolds on ledge above the hollow...You also note that the stalagmites can be used for cover..

_Initiative: Ardoss, Kobolds, Kobold Leader, Bhartus, Whitney_
_Partial actions only_


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 18, 2002)

_Jericho blinks..._

"Huh?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 18, 2002)

OOC: Whitney ducks behind a nearby Stalatite and loads her crossbow with a bolt on her turn


----------



## Krug (Aug 18, 2002)

Bhartus hides behind the nearest stalactite as well. His x-bow should already be armed and ready to fire. 

_Darn Kobolds. We walked right into this_, the dwarf thought. _We must have alerted the whole tribe after falling into the pit trap._

{How far are the kobolds from Bhartus' hiding point? Is it possible to run back to the corridor where we came from? }


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 19, 2002)

*Raining Bolts*

As Whitney and Bhartus attempt to attain cover, three bolts rain down on them, two of them for Bhartus. The good brother's arm is grazed.

_Bhartus takes 2_


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 19, 2002)

*Target Jericho*

The surprised Jericho is greeted with three bolts with his name on it, one of which is able to penetrate his armor....

_Jericho takes 3_


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 19, 2002)

*Ardoss*

Two bolts swing into Ardoss, one finding its mark...

_Ardoss takes 8_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 19, 2002)

Whitney looks for a likely target on her turn and points a finger at the nearest of the critters. _ Magic Missle _


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 19, 2002)

*Covered*

Whitney, Ardoss, and Bhartus all take cover behind the stalagmites. Ardoss is obviously in severe pain..Jericho is still exposed




_Initiative: Ardoss, Kobolds, Kobold leader, Bhartus, Jericho, Whitney_


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 19, 2002)

*The White Flag*

You here a barking from the ledge. "Negotiate!?", even as Whitney's magical bolt slams into one of the kobolds, putting it to a permenant rest. The kobolds load, pointing their crossbows at Jericho, but decline to fire.....


----------



## Krug (Aug 19, 2002)

Bhartus thought he heard one of the kobolds say "Negotiate?" He halted the spell he was going to cast and looked at his companions. They were not in a good state. He nodded to his companions that they should, and waited for their response.

_Ne'er trust a kobold, but it might buy us some time to get out and get some healing,_ he thought.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 19, 2002)

*Frentic*

In poor common, the barking continues, "Not us, Not us!!! It was the demon!! Kill demon, you can have his treasure!! We leave mines, show you the passage to demon!!! Let us leave, or we kill armored human." The kobold, obviously the leader of this small war party, points to Jericho. "Agreed?"


----------



## Talindra (Aug 19, 2002)

Ardoss, in obvious pain from the bolt, peers out from behind his stalagmite and shrugs at the others, the look on his face plainly showing that he is out of the fight.


----------



## Krug (Aug 20, 2002)

Bhartus tries to _Sense Motive_ to see if they're bluffing. 

"What demon is this? Who has been killing the miners?"


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 20, 2002)

*Is he bluffing?*

No one is able to get a read on whether the offer is sincere, though the exposed nature of the kobolds' position is obvious.

"The demon, he cursed water with his cursed magic..." The kobold leader points to a rope and immediatly one of his brethren climbs down and points to a dark cavern in the northeastern end of the cavern, hopping up and down frantically, as if the party should follow. "Demon there..he cursed us as well...M'dok (points to himself) swears," continues the kobold leader. "You have hostage.." pointing to the kobold on the cavern floor, "..we have human in range of little arrows. We should trust negotiation."


----------



## Talindra (Aug 20, 2002)

Ardoss growls, baring his teeth, disgusted at the thought of allowing the things to live, but his growl lacks sincerity and he makes no move to rise.


----------



## Krug (Aug 20, 2002)

Bhartus shouts "Not good enough! Your kind has no loyalty and sacrifice each other like rabbits! If you want to show this is genuine, you, M'dok, shall lead us! And what may this demon be like? Horned? Snake-like?" Bhartus points to the leader. He remembered the pit trap which was triggered by those walking in front. Who knows what else these crafty ones had up their sleeve?

Bhartus also looks at the kobolds to see if they are afflicted with any 'curse' or the plague itself. He also signals for the group to huddle together, just in case any of the kobolds might be sneaking up on them intending to backstab or try anything devious.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 20, 2002)

Whitney cocks her crossbow from the cover of the stalagtite and looks at the others for a suggetion on what to do next.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 20, 2002)

*An impasse*

No symptoms of the plague are obvious.

"No. I not leave my young ones. I do not risk being sick and falling to demon's magic. You back to far wall. We drop our weapons and treasure. Attack us and you get sick as well. You not die if you let us go, you die if you don't. Understand? You deal with demon in mines."

M'dok makes several motions with his hands and his breathren simultaniously drop their weapons, armor, and assorted other equipment. He sends a kobold farther back on the ledge out of sight; it returns a minute later with two young kobolds. He then orders the kobold on the cavern floor to return to the ledge, carefully skirting around the edge of the cavern so as to avoid immediate contact with the party.

M'dok points to the tunnel entrance to the northeast where the 'demon' supposedly resides. "Stand there. We exit there." He points to the sloping tunnel from which you came. "Agreed? We both benefit, no?"


----------



## Krug (Aug 20, 2002)

Bhartus continues to sense if the leader is bluffing. He looks to the others. "Well?"

_Even if there is a demon, we're hardly fit to fight it in OUR state,_ Bhartus thinks.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 20, 2002)

*Ultimatum...*

M'dok continues his barking, "We come down now. If you not want plague, better leave now, continue into mountain. Other kin in other end of mine, you be infected if you return now."

The kobolds begin to climb down the from the ledge.

_Bhartus is still unable to get a read on the kobolds, as their strange features inhibit an accurate analysis of their sincerity._


----------



## Talindra (Aug 20, 2002)

Ardoss is clearly too weak to rise, blood flowing freely from his wound.  He nods his head faintly at Bhartus, agreeeing to the arrangment.


----------



## Krug (Aug 20, 2002)

Bhartus says "You leave, we will go out and come back to slay this DEMON, but you and all your kind must leave here FOREVER!" 

Bhartus looks at the rest. _Well we should count ourselves fortunate... But these dog-men are a tricky bunch._

Bhartus waits for the kobolds to come down and stands together with the rest of the party, crossbow ready. He scans the room, checking to spot any kind of trap and making sure they don't try anything funny.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 20, 2002)

*The Retreat...*

The kobolds descend to the cabin floor, hugging the wall of the crevice so as to avoid infecting the party. They retreat through the tunnel the party originally entered in, leaving their equipment behind....


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 21, 2002)

Whitney looks to Bhartus, "I have to admit that they had the high ground and let us go." pushes her glasses up. "Of course I'm most likely stating the obvious an all that." hiccups nervously. "I'll shut up now."


----------



## Krug (Aug 21, 2002)

"Nonesense. We would have beaten them up even if we had taken some casualties. Moradin would not let one of his finest fall to the dog-men!" Bhartus looks at the companions. "Well should we exit and come back after we have healed and rested, or do you feel up to battling this 'demon'? They seemed eager to leave, but asking us to step foot in what might be a trap-filled chamber?"

Bhartus examins the equipment to see if there's any good stuff.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 21, 2002)

*The Loot*

The gear left behind mostly consists of leather armor and half spears, along with some trinkits left behind by M'dok of unknown value. Each kobold left 11gp each, for a total of 88. You discover a room behind the ledge where the war party was encamped. Four sacks of ore are also available. 

Ardoss is obviously in need of IMMEDIATE care.

_Just a note: in the party's current condition, lugging back the ore and assorted weapons/armor would weigh heavily on encumberance. _


----------



## Krug (Aug 21, 2002)

Bhartus grudingly casts a _Cure Light Wounds_ on Ardoss, using up his _Bless_ slot.

_Pah.. he better be grateful._

"Lug back as many sacks as we can out of here? Tell the townspeople we'll come back the morrow or the day after when we're more prepared? That be my vote! At least some gold for our troubles..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 21, 2002)

"Is it possible we could stay and rest? My side hurts and from the look of him, Ardoss is about knackered."


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 21, 2002)

*God Healin'*

_Ardoss regains 6_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 21, 2002)

OOC: An I don't rate a cure minor? :{


----------



## Talindra (Aug 21, 2002)

Ardoss stands, seeing his wound close, as the blood slows to a trickle and then stops.  "My thanks," he nods to Bhartus.

OOC  He had little choice, unless you left me....I was at 0.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 21, 2002)

OOC: Wasn't asking for cure light.. you didn't use your cantrips did you?


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 21, 2002)

*ooc this..*

OOC: take it to the ooc room


----------



## Krug (Aug 21, 2002)

Bhartus grunts when Ardoss thanks him.

"The exit is about 200' away. You lot can't be THAT lazy! You'd rather take your chances with this 'demon'? I'd say we've been pushing our luck too far!" Bhartus gathers one of the sacks, and starts to walk towards the corridor where they came from.

"Well?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 21, 2002)

"Well it makes sense to heal up and replan things outside the cave. I've cast my best spell alrady.. I've still got my crossbow though." looks around. "And I will admit that sleeping on a feather matress is more appealing than this cold stone floor."


----------



## Krug (Aug 21, 2002)

"No feather bed for you! We will be camping near the mine! Now help me with these sacks of silver ore!" Bhartus says. "You.. Ardoss! Make sure you scan for traps carefully uh? Else you'll definitely be left for dead this time!"

_This sack has ore definitely probably has more than the townspeople would pay us... but Moradin would want me to slay whatever evil these dang kobolds are speaking of._


----------



## Talindra (Aug 21, 2002)

Ardoss folds his arms and glances at the rest of the party.  "I don't know about the others, but Ardoss doesn't take orders, especially if you insult me in the same breath.  I am surprised at you.  Not much of a cleric of your god if you would choose to leave me for dead when I have done nothing to you.  I am thinking this may be a parting of ways, if that is all you have to offer."  Ardoss seems uncomfortable, speaking slowly, his face wrinkled in a frown.  He finishes with a big breath, thinking that never has he spoken so much at one time, then glances at the others in the party.


----------



## Krug (Aug 21, 2002)

Bhartus whacks his head. "Apologise?? No way I will apologise to the offspring of an Orc! If it be the parting of ways.. go! You couldn't even find a simple pit trap!" Bhartus puts his hand on his hammer, just in case the situation degenerates further.


----------



## Talindra (Aug 21, 2002)

“I do not recall asking for an apology, and I would think that a dwarf would be able to find such a trap as well, but I could be wrong.  And hating me for my race is rather small-minded of you.  In fact, I have seen nothing that would make anyone wish to travel with you.  Abuse and grudgingly healing those who fight by your side are not ways to make friends.”  Ardoss keeps his arms folded, his sword sheathed.  He chooses his words very carefully, taking considerable time to finish his thoughts.


----------



## Krug (Aug 21, 2002)

"Pah... lets get out of here. We shall discuss this after we have finished this mission!" Bhartus says, impatient and irritated.


----------



## Talindra (Aug 21, 2002)

"There is no we if I cannot fight alongside you.  A demon is no laughing matter, and I need companions to watch my back, not stick an axe in it."  Ardoss growls, baring his teeth slightly, his arms still folded.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2002)

_Jericho raises a brow..._

"That was fun... now what?"


----------



## Krug (Aug 21, 2002)

"Lets go back to the entrance, heal and come back on the morrow," Bhartus says. 

The group takes whatever silver it can from the room.

_Marching order as before._


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 22, 2002)

*A rest*

The party retrances their steps to the mine entrance, where they spend an uneventful night recuperating from the numerous hazards they encountered during the day..

The day breaks with great light piercing through the fog, and yet the cave is as swathed in shadows as ever....

Bhartus tends to the others' wounds...

_Everyone regains 2_


----------



## Krug (Aug 22, 2002)

"All right everyone... that was an uneventful night. So back to where the kobolds were?"

_Bhartus prays for the following spells: Doom, Protection From Evil (domain) and Sanctuary_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 22, 2002)

Whitney settles down and pulls out to study her books and rest her sore ribs.


OOC: Relearning Magic Missle.


----------



## Krug (Aug 22, 2002)

Bhartus tells the party to reenter once everyone has had their breakfast. "Well... lets slay some 'demons'. And watch out for that trap we activated yesterday! I have no interest in seeing the bottom of that pit again!"

_Bhartus hides the sacks of silver behind some rocks._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 22, 2002)

_Jericho shrugs..._

"Demons, kobolds... whatever ever... lets smash some heads..."

_Jericho is ready to go..._


----------



## Talindra (Aug 22, 2002)

Ardoss sits to the side, by himself, very quietly eating his breakfast.  He has not said much since last night's exchange with Krug, though he has kept an eye on the dwarf since.  He slept on the cold ground, away from the fire, and was up very early.  He frowns as Bhartus orders everyone back into the cave, growling softly.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 23, 2002)

Whitney nods. "Yeah, I definitely don't want to fall down there again."


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 23, 2002)

*The Return*

The party reenters the now koboldless cave, weaving through the initial caverns, past the infamous pit trap, and into the large tunnel with the imposing cavern in which the 'demon' suppossedly resides...


----------



## Talindra (Aug 23, 2002)

Ardoss moves ahead of the others, trying to move quietly and keep to the shadows, uneasy about the prospect of this "demon."


----------



## Krug (Aug 23, 2002)

Bhartus arms his crossbow, getting ready to shoot whatever 'demon' this is. His fingers are tense. 

_Moradin protect me,_ he says to himself.

He checks the cavern to see if the stones can tell him anything. 

{marching order as previous...Bastard Swords first!}


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 23, 2002)

_Jericho takes the lead, his blade in hand along with his shield... throwing caution to the wind..._

"Evil around every corner... make sure not to step in any... he he he..."

_The gleam in his eye promises mayhem..._


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 23, 2002)

*Here we go..*

The party enters the forboding cavern. As you continue, you begin to feel an uncomfortable heat emenating from a point ahead of you. Once you traverse 70ft of the tunnel, it opens into a large area.

Waves of heat wash through the cave, thickening the air and making breathing difficult. This small bowl-shaped cavern's floor is littered with humanoid corpses. Rats skitter through the sea of bodies within the sunken floor. pausing occasionally to nibble at the choice morsel. A host of their brethren lie nearby on their backs, some of them still twitching with a few remnants of life. A tunnel's opening is visible in the easter wall of this chamber and, in the distance, the sound of rushing water can be heard.


----------



## Talindra (Aug 23, 2002)

Ardoss freezes, looking around the edge of the cavern, and up toward the ceiling, searching for signs of the demon.  He stands in a half crouch, his sword in his hand.


----------



## Krug (Aug 24, 2002)

Bhartus senses tingle. "Where is this heat coming from?" He whispers. "The rats... they must have the plague as well." He inspects them to see if he can prove his theory.

Bhartus searches the chamber carefully. If they find nothing, he says they proceed east cautiously, constantly checking for traps just in case it's some kobold trap.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 24, 2002)

*They Rise*

As Bhartus begins his inspections, eight of the corpses, four of them humans and the other four kobolds obvious from their relative sizes, rise 10ft away to meet the party...

_Initiative: Whitney, Ardoss, Bhartus, Jericho, Zombies_


----------



## Krug (Aug 24, 2002)

When it gets to his turn, Bhartus will _turn undead_.

"Pah.. back to the hells with you!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 24, 2002)

Whitney squeals as they dead rise, but pulls her crossbow off her hip and shooks the lead zombie.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 24, 2002)

_Jericho does what he does best, he hacks into the closest foe... with a smirk..._

"Looks like they been to hell already!!!!  Behind me wench!!!!" he says over his shoulder to Whitney.

*OOC:* Hacking with his Bastard Sword, protecting the meek spellcaster wench


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 24, 2002)

*A Hit*

Whitney's bolt finds its mark, taking one of the smaller zombies through the stomach, shattering its torso, the remains falling to the floor....


----------



## Talindra (Aug 24, 2002)

Ardoss hacks into the nearest kobold with his sword, baring his teeth in a snarl.  His bloodlust courses through him, as he breathes in the stench of the dead, and his heart sings, for a brief moment he is truly happy.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 24, 2002)

*A wicked slash..*

Ardoss' tears a vicious vertical wound into the kobold, cutting it in two.....


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 24, 2002)

*Turning*

Bhartus channels the hold power of Moradin, causing the zombies to recoil in apparent agony from the party, fleeing towards the tunnel in the far eastern wall.

As they do so, Jericho is able to press an attack into one of the human zombies, as does Ardoss....Jericho attacks catches one of the fleeing zombies and fells it with a difinitive blow....



_Next Turn_


----------



## Talindra (Aug 24, 2002)

Ardoss's face twists in a feral grimace as he tries to hamstring the closest zombie, bringing it down for the kill, the lust to kill burning in his eyes.


----------



## Krug (Aug 24, 2002)

*Well at least we're winning this combat!*

Bhartus strikes whatever zombies he can down with his mace if they are within range.

"Don't follow them into the tunnel! We must stay together and be wary of traps! Destroy which of them we can!"

_Thank you Moradin for your power. I will tithe to you some of whatever treasure we find today._ The dwarf priest thinks to himself.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 24, 2002)

Whitney's hands shake as she reloads her crossbow.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 24, 2002)

_Jericho laughs maniacally..._

"Kill them till they are dead again!!!!"

_He moves forward but no more then 20 feet from the group and lets the rest flee if they continue to do so..._

"The stench of the half-orc must have scared them off, he he... knew they were good for something."


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 24, 2002)

*Another strike...*

Whitney's bolt takes one of the fleeing zombies in the back, dropping it easily..

Ardoss gives chase to one of the human zombies, slashing one of its legs from top to bottom. The zombie turns to meet the attack.

The other zombies have fleed into the eastern cavern, only the one battling Ardoss remains..


----------



## Krug (Aug 24, 2002)

Bhartus tries to take down whatever fleeing zombies he can with his crossbow as well.

"'Tis not the orcs stench, but the power of Moradin!" Bhartus says, irritated.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 24, 2002)

*Crossbow galore*

Bhartus' is able to strike a fleeing zombe before it enters the far cavern.



_Round #3_


----------



## Krug (Aug 24, 2002)

Bhartus loads and fires again, hoping to take down the same zombie.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 24, 2002)

*not going to happen*

The zombies have disappeared in the bowls of the tunnel, excepting the one in melee with Ardoss.


----------



## Krug (Aug 24, 2002)

Bhartus joins in the combat against the lone zombie, attacking it with his mace.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 24, 2002)

Whitney reloads her crossbow and keeps it ready to shoot at any new suprises, not willing to shoot into melee and knowing she's not up to hand to hand. 


OOC: Holding my action in case of something returning.


----------



## Talindra (Aug 24, 2002)

Ardoss howls, and as the zombie turns, twirls the bastard sword in his hands, raising it above his head, and bringing it down in a vertical slash, hoping to cut the zombie in half.  His eyes burn with intensity, all else forgotten beside the heat of battle.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 24, 2002)

*Hit and Miss*

Ardoss' vicious swing misses the zombie entirely, yet the creature can hardly rest easy as Bhartus lays into it with his mace, smashing through its flesh. Yet, it still stands.

_The extreme heat of the room weighs heavily on both Jericho and Bhartus: Jericho take 1 con damage, Bhartus 4_


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 24, 2002)

_Jericho grits his teeth and rushes the zombie and slashes at it, trying to flank with Bhartus or Ardoss, slashing his blade quickly..._


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 24, 2002)

*Jericho's play*

Jericho brings his bastard sword to bear on the remaining zombie, slashing it diagonally across the torso, severing it in two, and taking it out of the fight.

The heat seems even more extreme after the exertion of combat....

_You are out of initiative, but the clock is still ticking on the turn attempt with the zombies..._

_Intense pain courses through the muscles of Bhartus and Jericho_


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 24, 2002)

_Jericho pants loudly..._

"Blast this heat... hotter then the inside a Dwarvish Brothel... or is that Elvish?  Bah, it is too damn HOT!!!!!"

_Jericho makes his way back to the group... and away from the heat..._


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 24, 2002)

*Heat..*

The heat permeates the room...everyone, especially Bhartus and Jericho, feels as if they will perish if they remain in this furnace...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 24, 2002)

Whitney pushes up her glasses and brushes her sweaty hair out of the way. "I think we should be going."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 24, 2002)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Whitney pushes up her glasses and brushes her sweaty hair out of the way. "I think we should be going." *




_Jericho stalks towards the exit to follow the zombies..._

"Ye read me mind, mage, the only question remaining is your place or mine?"


----------



## Krug (Aug 25, 2002)

Bhartus is drained from the heat. He wonders if he should spare his precious spells for a cure on himself but decides to wait. 

_Is the heat coming from the room where the zombies fled to?_

"We should press onward! We are close to whatever secret this place holds." Bhartus says. "Onward down the tunnel, but warily!"


----------



## Talindra (Aug 25, 2002)

Ardoss turns as the zombie falls, his eyes at first unfocused, and he does not appear to recognize the others.  Slowly, the bloodlust leaves him, and he nods at the wisdom of what the others are saying, and moves to take point as they enter the tunnel.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 25, 2002)

Whitney sputters and blushes as she follows, completely flabberghasted by the off color comment.`


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 25, 2002)

*The Beginning of the End...*

The party begins the descent into the tunnel, proceeding 60ft before entering a new cavern.

A single, jagged pillar of rock lined with glowing blue-green moss emerges from the depths of the pool within the center of this cavern. Water courses down its side from a front near its tip, cascading into the pool below. The pool feeds a wide stream that flows rapidly along the length of the room and then under the rock wall at the southern end of the cave. Several glyphs are carved deep into the stone face of the pillar, their outlines just visible benearth the light of the moss. An eerie sense of discomfort pervades this place.

The cavern is 70ft wide and 120ft long, the central pillar has a 10 foot radius and stretches 20 feet into the air. 

Standing 10ft from you are the three zombies who fleed the earlier chamber, two kobolds and one human. One of the kobolds bears a bolt, protruding from its back, a legacy of Bhartus' battle skill.

On the side of the pillar opposite the party, you note a figure, apparently an orc, using the structure as cover, approximatly 65ft from the you.



_Initiative: Ardoss, The 'Demon', Jericho, Whitney, Bhartus, Zombies_


----------



## Krug (Aug 25, 2002)

*Down with the demon!*

"So this is the 'demon'? An orc?" Bhartus says. "What are you? Why are you spreading the plague?" He shouts, in rage.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 25, 2002)

Whitney pulls a bolt out of the quiver and drops it in her crossbow.  Getting ready to take a shot

OOC: Waitign to take my shot on my turn, barring converstation


----------



## Talindra (Aug 25, 2002)

Ardoss rushes the zombies with a warcry, wielding the bastard sword almost like a club, as he attempts to smash them down through brute force, if necessary.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 25, 2002)

*A failed venture*

Ardoss' bastard sword fails to connect with the short wall of undead flesh...

The orc roars, "You will not curse me in this, half-breed." He begins to chant, holding a small piece of iron which begins to glow a vibrant red. Ardoss suddenly freezes in place, unable to move a muscle...


----------



## Krug (Aug 25, 2002)

Bhartus sees that Ardoss is held. This orc knows sorcery! Unusual for his race.

_Bhartus casts Doom on the 'demon-orc'._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 25, 2002)

Whitney's head whips back and forth between the half orc spell caster and Ardoss' immobile body, caught in the crux of a dilemea. Frantically she measures off the distances between both and thinks rapidly.


OOC: If sir Orc is still under cover she's going to try and protect Ardoss by shooting anything that looks like a threat to him.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 25, 2002)

"Blast you mage, pepper that orc with magic.... it is much too far to cover the distance!!!!!"

_Jericho scowls... and holds his ground with the party draws his shortbow and lets loose an arrow at the orc..._


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 25, 2002)

*A miss...*

Jericho's arrow goes wide of the orc. Bhartus's call for Moradin's assistance does not see to have had a noticable affect on the 'demon'.

The zombies begin to lay into Ardoss, but all but one fail to breach his armor. Whitney fires off a bolt at the undead kobold with the bolt in its back, but misses.

_Bhartus: you note that the glyphs in the pillar are in fact symbols of Grummsh_


_Ardoss takes 1_


----------



## Krug (Aug 25, 2002)

"Servant of Grummsh, why are you here? In this mine? Why have you let loose the disease? That is not the way of your god!" Bhartus says.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 25, 2002)

*Demon's turn...*

The orc begins another chant. Jericho feels..something, but does not appear to be adversly affected...

Ardoss is now surrounded, nearly defenseless, by the three remaining zombies...


----------



## Krug (Aug 25, 2002)

_Oh his turn, Bhartus will fire a X-bow bolt at the orc._

"Take him down and the zombies will undoubtedly fall!" Bhartus says.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 25, 2002)

_Jericho drops his shortbow and draws his bastard sword and moves forward towards the orc as quickly as he can, his shield held forward..._

"Cover me... its time to skin some orc!!!!"

_*OOC:* Whitney I suggest you use those Magic Missiles on the Orc, he is the biggest Threat, Ardoss, hold out... we take out the orc first...._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 25, 2002)

Whitney quickly gestures with her hands and chants rapidly. As she finishes she points a finger at the Orc adn unleashes her magics.

_ Magic Missile _


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 25, 2002)

*Closing*

As Jericho closes with the orc, Whitney's unleashed magical projectile slams into the orc. Bhartus' bolt misses its mark, both because of the cover the pillar affords the orc and a  noble attempt not to strike Jericho.

The zombies make another attempt on static form of Ardoss, but their clumsy limbs are still unable to strike past the studded leather armor.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 25, 2002)

*Grrr*

Jericho, now within striking distance of the orc, notes how weak the orc appears at such a proximity, looking about as bad as the D'orite fighter feels. 

"You wish for more human?" The orc steps back 5 feet, chanting as his hand takes on a red hue.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 25, 2002)

_Jericho continues his rush into a vicious swing bringing his blade over his head into the orc's wretched skull..._

"Ack is that stench your breath, or yah foul magic!!!"


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 25, 2002)

*Not quite*

A palpable sense of fear and general discomfort washes over Jericho, affecting his swing. The orc is able to doge the blow...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 25, 2002)

Whitney tries to get a better angle to shoot at the orc from, rushing over to get into place without exposing herself.


----------



## Krug (Aug 26, 2002)

Bhartus takes out his mace and steps towards the Orc. If he is within striking distance he attacks the Orc. If not he casts a _Cure Minor Wounds_ on himself.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 26, 2002)

*Striking Distance*

Bhartus closes in on the orc.

_ooc: bhartus has not taken any hp damage, only ability....can't restore that quite yet...._


----------



## Krug (Aug 26, 2002)

_Ah Ok.. thanks for clarifying. Misread it as HP damage. Assuming that nothing happens to the priest and the Orc is now hittable on the next round... _

Bhartus howls. "By Moradin's rage, real demon or not, you be joining them in Hell soon foul one!" He raises his mace to strike.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 26, 2002)

*So clumsy...*

Ardoss is yet again spared the fumbling maws of the zombies. 

The orc's glowing hand reaches out for Jericho, but the warrior is able to narrowly dodge the nefarious touch.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 26, 2002)

_Jericho continues to attack the orc, heedless of the infection growing inside of him..._

"Stand still orc, how can I slay thee if you move too much hmmm!!!"

_Jericho swings his blade in a powerful slash..._

"Buttkicking for Goodness!!!!"


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 26, 2002)

*Fate...*

Jericho's blade strikes true, painting a nasty gash from the orc's shoulder down to his thigh.

The glow of his hand fades away.

The 'Demon' snarls, "You are testing me..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 26, 2002)

Whitney continues to encircle the two of them till she gets a resonable shot with her crossbow.  Then on an impulse she changes targets to take a shot at one of the Zombies.


----------



## Krug (Aug 26, 2002)

Bhartus advances further and strikes at the Orc with his mace, standing next to Jericho.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 27, 2002)

*Cavalry has arrived....*

One of the kobold zombies in melee with Ardoss suddenly drops, a second bolt protruding from its back, Whitney visible 30 feet away in its place.

Bhartus drops in by Jericho, flanking the orc. He brings his mace down in a wicket slash, but is unable to connect with the vile humanoid.

Just as this sign of hope continues, the human zombie slams Ardoss with its fist, while the orc steps back five feet, its hand taking on the same red glow as it had sported a few seconds earlier.



_Ardoss take 6_


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2002)

_Jericho does what he does best, he breaks stuff, or in this case, he tries to break the face of the orc, he is trading blows with..._


----------



## Krug (Aug 27, 2002)

Bhartus swings at the orc again. "Down with you!" He shouts.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 27, 2002)

Whitney cocks her crossbow and loads again, sighting down on the zombie again.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 27, 2002)

Jericho's aggresive attack on the orc hits only air. Bhartus is able to exploit the creature's preocuppation with Jericho and land a glancing blow on its shoulder.

The remaining undead kobold, heaves forward slightly as Whitney's  bolthead appears in the middle of its chest.

The zombies continue their assault on Ardoss only to return to their usual ineffectual pattern.

The orc places his glowing hand on Jericho. He momentary feeling of queesiness passes through him, but he is able to force it back.


----------



## Krug (Aug 27, 2002)

Bhartus continues to bash the Orc. "Fool of Gruumsh.. learn the wrath of Moradin!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 27, 2002)

Whitney reloads her crossbow and shoots again


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2002)

"What!!! Get your filthy hands off me you dirty ape... err orc... no need to insult the apes... eh!!!"

_Jericho counter attacks.... trying to flank with Bhartus..._


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 27, 2002)

The heroes experience a string of mishaps with both Jericho and Bhartus failing to connect the force of their attacks with the orc's now meakly form and Whitney's arrow missing its mark on the zombie.

The human zombie proceeds to slam Ardoss yet again, finally bringing to a state of unconscience. The undead kobold then begins to approach Whitney.

The orc steps back another five feet, raises his hand to Bhartus which then takes on a faint blackness, yet leaves nothing but a faint impression on Bhartus.

_Ardoss takes 5 and is infact dying._


----------



## Krug (Aug 27, 2002)

"Pah... your spells will not work against me fool!" Angry that the Orc has tried a spell on him Bhartus continues his barrage against it.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 27, 2002)

"Bhartus! Ardoss is needing your help!" Whitney shouts as she frantically reloads her crossbow and draws a bead on the kobold zombie.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2002)

"Die!!!!"

_Jericho swings his blade with a growing fury..._


----------



## Krug (Aug 27, 2002)

Bhartus continues on killing the orc. That OTHER orc will have to wait...


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2002)

"Yes, lets kill one orc, before we deal with the other..."

_Jericho attempts to flank and strike..._


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 27, 2002)

Jericho's swing comes hard, creating a massive gash across the orc's chest and stomach, allowing his entrails to spill out as it collapses.

Whitney's shot goes wide on the approaching kobold zombie.



_Bhartus: you're up._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2002)

_Jericho spits on the orc..._

"When you get to hell tell them Jericho sent yah!!!"

_Jericho turns on the zombie... with a maniacal smile..._


----------



## Krug (Aug 27, 2002)

Bhartus watches the orc fall with relish. "Ha! Very well done Jericho!"

He runs over to Ardoss and casts a _Cure Light Wounds_ on him.

_Kill an orc, heal an orc.. ah the irony,_ he thinks.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 28, 2002)

*Loose ends....*

As Bhartus runs to Ardoss' fallen form, the human zombie turns on the dwarf, attacking him savagly, wounding the cleric. Meanwhile, the kobold closes with Whitney and attacks, but is unable to make contact with her lithe form.

_Bhartus takes 7._

_Jericho is up._


----------



## Krug (Aug 28, 2002)

Bhartus heals himself with his _Cure light wounds_ instead.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 28, 2002)

_Jericho rushes the zombie and attacks it..._

"Gah... die.. err... again..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 28, 2002)

Whitney continues to backpedal, trying to stay out of reach and reload her crossbow, squealing as the kobold reaches for her. "Die already!"


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 28, 2002)

*The final charge*

Jericho rushes at the kobold zombie, his bastard sword raised high, bringing the blade down in such a way as to slice the creature vertically in two.

_Kain, would you like to attack the remaining zombie near Bhartus?_ 

Bhartus steps back five feat, and after a silent prayer to Moradin, finds new strength in the face of the remaining undead.



_Bhartus regains 2_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 28, 2002)

Whitney looks over at the last Zombie and raises her crossbow to take a shot.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 29, 2002)

_Jericho turns on the remaining zombie and moves to attack it, if Whitney fails to connect with it..._


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 29, 2002)

Whitney's shot goes wide of the standing dead. The zombie lashes out at Bhartus again, but to no avail.

Jericho charges the zombie, slashing it sideways in a wicket strike with his blade, tearing the front of it torso out. And yet it still stands.



_Whitney, Bhartus..._


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2002)

Bhartus will go towards the last zombie and use his mace on it.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 29, 2002)

Whitney frowns and reloads the crossbow trying to drop the zombie quickly.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 29, 2002)

*The crush and.....*

Whitney's bolt again fails to connect, but the zombie's days are numbered as Bhartus brings his mace down hard, crushing the horror's skull as its form drops to the floor.



_Out of initiative, with the exception of Ardoss... t - 3......_


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2002)

"Pah! Join your master with you!"
Bhartus uses his heal skill to stabilise Ardoss. He casts a _cure minor wounds_ on him. He only has his _Sanctuary_ spell left and wants to keep it, just in case.

"That's twice I saved you..." Bhartus mutters. 

Bhartus will carefully inspect the slain Orc and destroy any holy symbol of Grummsh he sees. He will be careful not to touch the Orc and use a stick or some other implement for more clues as to the plague and what could be causing it. He also surveys the room and walks around it carefully.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 29, 2002)

Whitney gasps with relief as the last threat falls. "Good! I hoe that's the last of them." looks around while reloading her crossbow.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 29, 2002)

*Victory.*

Bhartus is able to succesfully treat  Ardoss, stabalizing him, though he is still in a state of unconscience.

Everyone notes that the water from the wellspring, once sickly and clouded, now begins to clear up with the death of the orc.

Upon a search, the party will determine that the mine is in fact cleared.

The party's return to Duvik's Pass is greeted with cheers and general jubilation. Bhartus, Ardoss, and Jericho all begin/continue to exhibit latent signs of the plague, but are treated in a timely fashion by Father Samual, and the symptoms of the town as a whole recedes over the next few weeks. Sir Whiteclove, speaking on behalf of the town, offers the party a continued mandate to protect the town, with the boon of free supplies, lodging, and meals within reason. In addition,  the bestow upon the heroes the assorted ore and trinkets left by the orc and kobolds, in addition to 100 gp each in anticipated profits from the cleared mine.

But there are ominous clues left in the wake of the successful campaing. The wellspring contained orc script that indicated that the 'Demon' was actually a orc shaman of Grummsh named Jakk, of clan Tornclaw, an orcish tribe that was massacred by the valley's militia some years past, of which Jakk was the only surviving member. He sought vengeance on the town, and the Burning Plague was his tool. The town might have found an enemy in a god, or rather, his clergy.

How will this pan out, stay tuned....


_Each member of the party receives 950 xp and 1050 gp from the mine's assorted loot as well as the town's generosity. You are free to spend the gold however you wish, though no magic weapons are available, but masterwork are. Expect a second chapter soon. Any feedback would be welcomed in the OOC room. It has been a pleasure to be your DM._


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2002)

Bhartus returns to town jubliant that they have succeeded. 
_But that was too close... fate was on our side this time. We need to be more careful.. as for my companions... _ Bhartus looks at them, _Well they're as good as any._

"And now I'll buy you a drink!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 29, 2002)

_Jericho grabs Whitney by the waist..._

"Time for me and you to get acquainted... lets say we skip the festivities and retreat to my private quarters for some real fun!!!  Looks like you been cloistered up much too long with them there books..."

_Jericho hoists a mug up sloppily... but despite his rowdyness, there is a waryness in his eye..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 29, 2002)

"What, what what?" Whitney says as she blushes and pulls free of his grasp. "I couldn't.. I've got all sorts of .. " she thinks quickly. "things to do! I'm to write my master and tell him what I'm doing, see into getting new spells, scribing down a scroll or two, I'm to conjure my familiar and ...my mother! I've been very lacking in writing my mothers.." pushes her glasses back up on her nose, her face a crimson blush from ear to ear.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 29, 2002)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *"What, what what?" Whitney says as she blushes and pulls free of his grasp. "I couldn't.. I've got all sorts of .. " she thinks quickly. "things to do! I'm to write my master and tell him what I'm doing, see into getting new spells, scribing down a scroll or two, I'm to conjure my familiar and ...my mother! I've been very lacking in writing my mothers.." pushes her glasses back up on her nose, her face a crimson blush from ear to ear. *




_Jericho shrugs..._

"Your loss, I think I can give yah a better time then, those books and writing, but to each their own it is said!!!"

_Jericho scoops up a local wench in his arms..._

"How you doin...."


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2002)

The dwarf rolls his eyes. _Humans... they would breed like rabbits,_ he thinks.

"Aye off with you and your sword, Jericho," Bhartus says. "It needs a little oiling, wouldn't you say?"


----------



## Talindra (Aug 29, 2002)

Ardoss sits quietly in a corner, nursing a drink, his eyes never leaving his so-called companions.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 29, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *The dwarf rolls his eyes. Humans... they would breed like rabbits, he thinks.
> 
> "Aye off with you and your sword, Jericho," Bhartus says. "It needs a little oiling, wouldn't you say?" *




"My sword saved your arse... dwarf!!!!"

_Jericho waves his hands making a big show of the recent events as he retells the tale once more, of how the 15 zombies and their Orcish necromantic lord tried to remove their souls..._


----------



## Krug (Aug 30, 2002)

Bhartus lets Jericho recite his tale. _Obviously he'll leave out the part where half a dozen kobolds almost had us for mushroom mulch..._

Bhartus turns to Ardoss. "Well half-orc... tell us more about yourself... And no, you do not have to owe me any blood debt. From a half-orc, a pint will do."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 30, 2002)

Whitney looks over from her stack of books and sips her drink quietly as she watches the others brag and wench. 

_ Men, it is just like my master said _


----------



## Talindra (Aug 30, 2002)

Ardoss lifts his eyes to hold Bhartus' gaze.  "I'm not in the habit of thanking those who abandon me." he says, very low.

OOC HEY!  Ardoss is neither bragging nor wenching, thank you very much.....


----------



## Krug (Aug 30, 2002)

"Listen, Orc, we did what we could, but we did it, and you were pretty much useless throughout. You want to be a fighter, quit your sneaking around and concentrate on that big pigsticker of yours like Jericho. My role is NOT to go around healing you during combat, but if you're in need of a fix up after, I'll do my best. I tried to but got bashed by one of those walking dead, and then I had to heal myself first. Is that clear?"

Bhartus drinks deeply from his tankard.


----------



## Talindra (Aug 30, 2002)

Ardoss stands up.  "Selfish little dwarf.  Always yourself first.....I can see why it is you do not live among your folk.  Most of them think of the good of the community, do they not?  What is clear is that you are perfectly willing to let one of your companions lie on the ground bleeding to death until you feel like helping them.  You were not alone.  Whitney did the best she could, but the rest of you abandoned me, even though I was helpless.  And as the only cleric in our party, and one of a relatively benevolent god, it IS your job to go around healing people during combat, and perhaps if YOU want to be a fighter, you should forgo your faith!"  With that, Ardoss slams his tankard done on the table, and walks out.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 30, 2002)

_Jericho shrugs.... takes a swill of some ale... and relaxes in a chair, going quiet..._

"Looks like its just me and you, Taia." he pats the hilt of his sword, gently, "the only thing one can trust is steel."


----------



## Krug (Aug 30, 2002)

"Yes, but if you showed some competence in combat, I wouldn't have need to be using my mace would I?" Bhartus says, even though the half-orc is gone. "Pah.. playing nursemaid to a half-orc. Already it is incredible that I have even helped him... twice. If he can't keep himself alive it might be best he take up taking care of sheep. At least they'd breed with him."

With that, he turns to Whitney. "So what familiar might you be choosing uh?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 30, 2002)

Whitney looks up from her books and pushes her glasses back up her nose and brushes her hair out of the way. "I was thinking a cat perhaps..."


----------

